# Estação Nexus TFA - problemas com o software



## Kevin_ (3 Dez 2013 às 20:51)

Olá pessoal, recentemente adquiri uma Nexus Tfa. Correu tudo bem com a instalação no entanto após instalar o software que vinha incluído, surge um erro a dizer que o aparelho nao esta conectado ao cabo USB,já troquei de cabo mas continua na mesma. Será por o meu computador ter um Windows de 64 bits? Ainda não experimentei num de 32.
Alguém conhece outro tipo de software que aceite o Nexus?


----------



## CptRena (3 Dez 2013 às 21:22)

Boas

É bem possível que haja incompatibilidade. O hardware aparece na lista de hardware AKA gestor de dispositivos? Ou aparece com ponto de interrogação? Se aparecer com ponto de interrogação tente reinstalar o driver.


----------

